# How do you remove CO2 cylinder tank handle?



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I posted this question more than 2 years ago and have been using Lock Ring Plier but they get easily broken.

How does everyone here remove the handle of a CO2 cylinder tank?


http://www.amazon.com/OTC-714-Horse...d=1352187549&sr=1-2&keywords=lock+ring+pliers


e--bay item no: 
261053648989


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I was under the impression that to be removed without damaging them, the cylinder stem had to be removed first (not something to try at home).


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> I was under the impression that to be removed without damaging them, the cylinder stem had to be removed first (not something to try at home).


Im not talking about the stem.
The ring that locks the plastic carrying handle in place of the CO2 tank. 
This can be remove by ring plier but just wondering what are other tools people use. 

There are lots of Ring plier on e---bay. The one I got is a cheapo 5 bucks, made in China. Got broken after several use. The size seems a little small to open wide the ring.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Why would you remove it? Doesn't it make it easier to carry?


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Why would you remove it? Doesn't it make it easier to carry?


maybe his regulator doesn't fit properly.


----------



## jstehman (Dec 13, 2010)

I took mine off so I could get a 20# bottle under my 125g. 

Used large snap ring pliers to get the ring off. If you can get one side of the ring up, you can try getting a flathead screwdriver under it and prying up the rest. Then cut the plastic away with a hand saw.


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

Aesthetics . That handle is fugly... Try needle nose pliers and get a flat head under it and pry...


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Better quality snap ring pliers if it is a job you want to do every time. Sometimes we pay a big price in hassle for the small aomunt of money saved.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Patriot said:


> Why would you remove it? Doesn't it make it easier to carry?


I always take it out when installing regulator and put it back again when I need to refill the tank. 

Its hard to install the reg when the plastic handle is on.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Make sure you put it back on before you take it to get filled or transport in anywhere. State law requires them to be on the unit


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> Make sure you put it back on before you take it to get filled or transport in anywhere. State law requires them to be on the unit


 Are you sure ? I have a fire extinguisher that i use for my C02 that doeant have the handle and i have never had a problem refilling it.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Have you tried one of those wrenches that stays on the inlet nut? That might make it easier to hook up the reg after you've filled you cylinder.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Just gotta get better snap ring pliers or keep a bunch of cheapo ones around.  Most other methods to remove them will end up doing damage to the ring or slipping and possibly damaging you or the ring.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

sbarbee54 said:


> Make sure you put it back on before you take it to get filled or transport in anywhere. State law requires them to be on the unit


I always put that on. I have 20 lbs and its quite heavy without the handle.

Good idea Josh. I might take a look on that.

The Ring plier works well. The one I got that was broken seems a little small. I wonder what size is ideal.


----------



## jstehman (Dec 13, 2010)

The carry handle that was on my tank would not come off easily.. the on/off valve was too large that the handle would not fit over. The welding supply said don't worry about it when i exchange. Besides, 5 and 10# bottles don't have handles..


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't imagine they are required very many places as I never see them on the dock where I get my refills. They do serve the purpose of keeping the valve from breaking if they tip over but most welding rigs just slip the tank down in a holder.


----------

